# Fantastic photos of cars: oldies, modified, bizarre: whatever!



## pdqdl

Piotr Pakuła said:


> there should be a separate thread about these old cars / a very nice piece of automotive history



I've been thinking the same thing. This is the thread for your automobile pictures.


----------



## pdqdl

grizz55chev said:


> View attachment 970173


----------



## pdqdl

grizz55chev said:


> View attachment 970031


----------



## SS396driver

Top picture is as it sits today didnt like the stinger hood I bought for it


----------



## pdqdl

poorboypaul said:


> View attachment 970050


----------



## UncleBeep




----------



## Blue Oaks

My old man in 1971 when he bought his 1910 Model T from Bill Harrah, and below a year or so ago. He restored the wooden bodied car himself. Someday I'll inherit this car. It's a lot of fun on a straight country road. It doesn't start, stop, or turn very well- but it humms on down the road at 30 or 35.


----------



## grizz55chev

Blue Oaks said:


> My old man in 1971 when he bought his 1910 Model T from Bill Harrah, and below a year or so ago. He restored the wooden bodied car himself. Someday I'll inherit this car. It's a lot of fun on a straight country road. It doesn't start, stop, or turn very well- but it humms on down the road at 30 or 35.


Dad looks good, yer lucky to still have him!


----------



## grizz55chev

Oops, forgot the pic!


----------



## Blue Oaks

grizz55chev said:


> Dad looks good, yer lucky to still have him!



I am. He's a tough old SOB who's beat cancer 3 times now. His latest restoration is this '35 Phaeton, and he's now working on a '50 Roadmaster Convertible.


----------



## buzz sawyer

Second car I've owned until it's an antique - yes, 25 years old this year.


----------



## pdqdl

Bedford said:


> View attachment 971222


----------



## Biigg50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biigg50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pdqdl

Is that real or clever shoppery?


----------



## Biigg50

pdqdl said:


> Is that real or clever shoppery?



I’m pretty sure this is the real car






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MattRBritton

So this is new to my driveway. Last few weeks at least.

It’s been wet, really wet, so it’s sat untouched so far.

A lot of work before it drives anywhere.


----------



## pdqdl

What is it?


----------



## Triallyr

My grocery getter


----------



## old CB

My ride in 1969, '58 Cadillac ambulance. Unpainted was pre-Woodstock. Painted, the day after Woodstock.

Bought it for $300.


----------



## Piotr Pakuła

a bit like a ghost buster ;-)


----------



## old CB

I was working as a taxi driver at the time. And during my off hours I generally had a bunch of friends in the ambulance going to this party and that.

The day after Woodstock (a big letdown being back in the world of normal), a girlfriend said, "Why don't we get some paint and do up the ambulance." Which we did. Somebody painted "CB's taxi service" (my first & last name initials) on the front left quarter panel, and I've been CB ever since.


----------



## SS396driver

One from my collection


----------



## old CB

SS396driver said:


> One from my collection View attachment 971629
> View attachment 971630


A Lark. Way cool.


----------



## SS396driver

old CB said:


> A Lark. Way cool.


62 v8 Daytona convertible. Pretty rare


----------



## old CB

More about the ambulance.

I met a lot of cops in that vehicle. Got pulled over constantly. When I bought it, it still had the rooftop red flashing lights (two front & rear) operational. One night we pulled over a carload of girls w/ the lights flashing. They were unimpressed.

Another time, stopped for a red light, my buddy Paul in the passenger seat flipped the light switch on, then reached his left foot over and mashed the accelerator. We shot across four lanes of highway traffic, me screaming like a little girl. It's a wonder I lived to adulthood.

Local cops pulled me over several times and threatened action unless I removed them. Which I did. Covered them over with white plastic.

Driving in the South was an adventure. Don't know how I stayed out of jail.


----------



## old CB

One of my favorite Woodstock photos--this was taken on state highway 17 (17B?) just outside the festival. What makes it remarkable is the guy riding on the fender of the Chevy as a trooper car goes the other way AND TAKES NO NOTICE.

NY state troopers were Nazis back then. Under normal circumstances a guy riding on the fender would have provoked instant trouble. But all the rules were relaxed for Woodstock.


----------



## MattRBritton

pdqdl said:


> What is it?


1954 Daimler Conquest Century. It got the Century name cause it came with 100 bhp. I suspect a few of those horse have fled the stable lol.
But she started and turned over a little so there’s life in there yet.


----------



## gumneck

Triallyr said:


> My grocery getterView attachment 971622


That is awesome....I just see groceries being slung all over the place!


----------



## Triallyr

gumneck said:


> That is awesome....I just see groceries being slung all over the place!



Thanks! At 942hp, whatever isn't belted down isn't sticking around for the ride


----------



## MattRBritton

Triallyr said:


> My grocery getterView attachment 971622


Oh wow, my eyes this morning did not spot the size of the power plant in there lol.

Is that actually yours? Must be a hell of an exciting trip down to the supermarket.


----------



## buzz sawyer

Triallyr said:


> My grocery getterView attachment 971622


Willy's?


----------



## Triallyr

MattRBritton said:


> Oh wow, my eyes this morning did not spot the size of the power plant in there lol.
> 
> Is that actually yours? Must be a hell of an exciting trip down to the supermarket.


Yes, I built it and it's as fun as it looks


----------



## Triallyr

buzz sawyer said:


> Willy's?


1940 Ford, original Henry steel body


----------



## MattRBritton

Triallyr said:


> Yes, I built it and it's as fun as it looks


So, I bet you get asked this all the time. But,

What is the setup there under the hood, and how do you get power from there to the wheels?

And, does it sound like armageddon itself? Where is my jealousy emoji?


----------



## Triallyr

MattRBritton said:


> So, I bet you get asked this all the time. But,
> 
> What is the setup there under the hood, and how do you get power from there to the wheels?
> 
> And, does it sound like armageddon itself? Where is my jealousy emoji?


Blown 406" SBC built on a Dart block using AFR heads, through a manual valve body TCI 400, out to a fabricated 9" Ford with 411 gears. Yes, it wakes the neighbors... in the next state over


----------



## Biigg50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biigg50

Triallyr said:


> Blown 406" SBC built on a Dart block using AFR heads, through a manual valve body TCI 400, out to a fabricated 9" Ford with 411 gears. Yes, it wakes the neighbors... in the next state over



That looks like a very well executed build!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Triallyr

Biigg50 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


THIS!!!


----------



## Triallyr

Biigg50 said:


> That looks like a very well executed build!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Tell us about your ride!


----------



## Biigg50

Triallyr said:


> Tell us about your ride!



Oh that’s not mine, just something that caught my eye.
I’ve been involved with a few builds, but nothing quite like your car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biigg50

Also not mine…

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Biigg50

Ok here is the last build. These pictures are from 2015 just before it went to its new home.
1912 model T. Original body on a custom fab box frame. Narrowed Quick change reared. Wilwood disc brakes all around. Chevy 350 with dual 4 barrels. Wood bed I place of the “mother in law” seat. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MattRBritton

Triallyr said:


> Blown 406" SBC built on a Dart block using AFR heads, through a manual valve body TCI 400, out to a fabricated 9" Ford with 411 gears. Yes, it wakes the neighbors... in the next state over


Wow, very nicely done.

Holy crap, those rear tires! You getting 800hp there? Careful you don’t stand it up on its rear end lol.

You don’t do 1/4 miles or anything crazy? Just motor down to the corner shop and back? It’s the perfect daily driver / run-around.

Sorry, one photo of the whole car, hood closed?


----------



## Triallyr

MattRBritton said:


> Wow, very nicely done.
> 
> Holy crap, those rear tires! You getting 800hp there? Careful you don’t stand it up on its rear end lol.
> 
> You don’t do 1/4 miles or anything crazy? Just motor down to the corner shop and back? It’s the perfect daily driver / run-around.
> 
> Sorry, one photo of the whole car, hood closed?


942hp on 110 octane and 22lbs of boost. Runs pump gas mostly at 10lbs and makes about 800 as a daily driver. It does get driven quite a bit and other than being loud, it is very well mannered. It has wheelie bars to keep the front end down when I set the 4-link for the track. Low 9 quarter miler.


----------



## MattRBritton

Triallyr said:


> 942hp on 110 octane and 22lbs of boost. Runs pump gas mostly at 10lbs and makes about 800 as a daily driver. It does get driven quite a bit and other than being loud, it is very well mannered. It has wheelie bars to keep the front end down when I set the 4-link for the track. Low 9 quarter miler.


Wow. Very, very cool.

942hp!!! 9s quarters. What a beast.

Amazing job man. I love it.


----------



## SS396driver

My 64 Hawk 30k miles original paint and interior with reclining seats and factory a/c 
Edit : forgot to add my dad bought it new


----------



## Triallyr

SS396driver said:


> My 64 Hawk 30k miles original paint and interior with reclining seats and factory a/c View attachment 972093
> View attachment 972094
> View attachment 972095


Stunning example


----------



## SS396driver

Triallyr said:


> Stunning example


Thanks . It was my dad's baby since he bought it new in 65 . Have had several museums and private parties try to buy it . I have the 5 original BFGoodrich Silvertown bias ply tires for it with about 18k miles dad had to have those new fangled Perrelli radial tires in the 70s .


----------



## Triallyr

SS396driver said:


> Thanks . It was my dad's baby since he bought it new in 65 . Have had several museums and private parties try to buy it . I have the 5 original BFGoodrich Silvertown bias ply tires for it with about 18k miles dad had to have those new fangled Perrelli radial tires in the 70s .View attachment 972122
> View attachment 972123


So cool to keep it in the family and so rare to do so. Good for you!


----------



## MattRBritton

SS396driver said:


> My 64 Hawk 30k miles original paint and interior with reclining seats and factory a/c
> Edit : forgot to add my dad bought it new
> View attachment 972093
> View attachment 972094
> View attachment 972095


Gorgeous! Incredible.


----------



## MattRBritton

MattRBritton said:


> So this is new to my driveway. Last few weeks at least.
> 
> It’s been wet, really wet, so it’s sat untouched so far.
> 
> A lot of work before it drives anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 971570


Update on this old one. The rain and weather has been relentless so I caved and took it to someone to get started.

It’ll cost me a shiny coin or two, but he seems a decent guy, and does this kind of work.


----------



## MattRBritton

This ‘84 was my second XJS. My first one was a blue ‘77.

I have a sickness, an Achilles heel for these cars. Every time I see one, I still want to buy another one. I don’t have either now.

They are difficult and expensive to maintain...that V12 is very durable, but the Lucas electrics can be murder.


----------



## MattRBritton

MattRBritton said:


> Update on this old one. The rain and weather has been relentless so I caved and took it to someone to get started.
> 
> It’ll cost me a shiny coin or two, but he seems a decent guy, and does this kind of work.


Progress. It starts, it runs, it even moves forwards and backwards.

And it’s shiny.


----------



## Blue Oaks

I was thinkin' while driving today, about the possibilities of swapping gas engines into EV's. Here in CA you could have a pretty mean street machine and never have to smog it since the VIN says it's electric. 


Pic for attention!


----------



## old CB

MattRBritton said:


> Progress. It starts, it runs, it even moves forwards and backwards.
> 
> And it’s shiny.
> 
> View attachment 1016304


That is one very pretty chunk of steel!


----------



## L34

I may have put up this pic some place before so some may have a clue.
Not a USA car but original company is.


----------



## anlrolfe

I think this is still sitting in my sister's garage.


----------



## MattRBritton

So...is this what oil is supposed to look like? I don't know...seem to remember it being...less full of God damage water!!!

Ok, OK, relax, the car sat out in the weather, and the cold, for years...it's just condensation. The gaskets are good, the engine is good. It starts and runs OK so it must be....right?









Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## anlrolfe

Condensation,
My son's 1st car had stop&go start stop technology and in the winter his 3 to 4 mile trip to school the engine would hardly warm up and he got a little froth form on the oil filler cap. 
Solution - I'd swap cars and get some highway time.
We've got a tow motor(fork truck) at work that gets intermittent use. It burns propane, ultra clean but the cylinder blow-by can accumulate over time and froth. Reasons to change oil regardless or hours of operation.


----------



## Leeroy

Not sure we can make this Volvo 210 




...into this 

But we may try.


----------



## MattRBritton

anlrolfe said:


> Condensation,
> My son's 1st car had stop&go start stop technology and in the winter his 3 to 4 mile trip to school the engine would hardly warm up and he got a little froth form on the oil filler cap.
> Solution - I'd swap cars and get some highway time.
> We've got a tow motor(fork truck) at work that gets intermittent use. It burns propane, ultra clean but the cylinder blow-by can accumulate over time and froth. Reasons to change oil regardless or hours of operation.


Yep, doing oil change 1 with el-cheapo oil, running the engine for 10 mins, do oil change 2 with normal oil, then needs a good 45 minute run at 50km/h. Not sure it will go faster than that yet. But I want it to get warm...hot even. If the oil is clear...or mostly clear, I’ll call it good and drive it for a couple hundred km’s and then change again.

The engine hasn’t pushed the car along the road for 5+ years, I need to use kid-gloves to let everything get warm and oily again...wish me luck.


----------



## pdqdl

MattRBritton said:


> Yep, doing oil change 1 with el-cheapo oil, running the engine for 10 mins, do oil change 2 with normal oil, then needs a good 45 minute run at 50km/h. Not sure it will go faster than that yet. But I want it to get warm...hot even. If the oil is clear...or mostly clear, I’ll call it good and drive it for a couple hundred km’s and then change again.
> 
> The engine hasn’t pushed the car along the road for 5+ years, I need to use kid-gloves to let everything get warm and oily again...wish me luck.



Many years ago, my father would do an engine flush. He'd cut the motor oil with diesel fuel and run it for a while. Drain & replace. I don't recall the exact ratio, but I think he used a 50:50 ratio.

I don't know about whether or not it was good for the engine, but it really does clean them out.


----------



## lone wolf

pdqdl said:


> Many years ago, my father would do an engine flush. He'd cut the motor oil with diesel fuel and run it for a while. Drain & replace. I don't recall the exact ratio, but I think he used a 50:50 ratio.
> 
> I don't know about whether or not it was good for the engine, but it really does clean them out.


I dont think it hurts if you dont run it too long.


----------



## pdqdl

I think the trick to not hurting your engine is to not put it under a load. I know that driving a diesel engine under a heavy load while suffering from oil dilution is an excellent recipe for "engine replacement therapy".


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Time for some new school in this thread, Our family hot rod. 22 Acura type S, eagerly awaiting the hondata tune release. Also my new to me 05 tundra.


----------



## MattRBritton

pdqdl said:


> Many years ago, my father would do an engine flush. He'd cut the motor oil with diesel fuel and run it for a while. Drain & replace. I don't recall the exact ratio, but I think he used a 50:50 ratio.
> 
> I don't know about whether or not it was good for the engine, but it really does clean them out.


I have considered it before on other cars...never had the courage. 50/50 mix is way more than I would have considered though, I was thinking more like adding a litre of diesel. And running it for just 3 or 4 minutes to get it circulated.

For now, it’ll be an oil only flush and then refill and we’ll see.


----------



## MattRBritton

ElevatorGuy said:


> Time for some new school in this thread, Our family hot rod. 22 Acura type S, eagerly awaiting the hondata tune release. Also my new to me 05 tundra.View attachment 1018046
> View attachment 1018048


Willing to bet that Honda is a very comfortable ride.


----------



## Goinwheelin

Well it’s official. I am now a proud owner of a new Ford Bronco. Can’t wait for the snow to fly!


----------



## MattRBritton

Goinwheelin said:


> Well it’s official. I am now a proud owner of a new Ford Bronco. Can’t wait for the snow to fly!View attachment 1020975
> View attachment 1020974
> View attachment 1020973


Nice. The soft top eh? Bold move, that’s a huge section to fold down.

Never liked that colour when I first saw it...but it’s growing on me...looks better with a bit of dust on it, lol.

How’s the road noise with those tyres? And how’s the ride/handling all around?


----------



## ElevatorGuy

The new (Real) Broncos are sweet! Ford is cashing in with the bronco sport pos with all the millennials, city hippie’s. My brother wanted to order several Sasquatch editions for the US forest service but they’re too expensive. They bought more junk dodge trucks as they’re the cheapest setup. All of his K9 handlers hate coming out of tahoes and into dodge crew cabs but he’d rather spend the budget on tactical stuff for them vs the extra cost of reliable suvs.


----------



## Goinwheelin

MattRBritton said:


> Nice. The soft top eh? Bold move, that’s a huge section to fold down.
> 
> Never liked that colour when I first saw it...but it’s growing on me...looks better with a bit of dust on it, lol.
> 
> How’s the road noise with those tyres? And how’s the ride/handling all around?


It’s almost impossible to get a hard top unless you want to wait an exorbitant amount of time, and the color isn’t my first choice either, but it’s pretty much take what you can get with these things because the demand is so high. The top is actually quite user friendly once you figure it out and it’s going to be garaged so I’m not too worried about weathering. 

The tires aren’t too loud you can hold a conversation while driving with the windows down. Of course that will change as they wear. I have a set on my Ranger and they are starting to get a little loud. 

With the IFS front and coil/link rear It rides and drives like a car. Albeit a tall one with big tires. That is what really sold it to the wife. Rather comfortable on the freeway. We drove some new jeeps and needless to say I wasn’t impressed with ride quality, but that’s what you get with a live front axle.


----------



## Goinwheelin

ElevatorGuy said:


> The new (Real) Broncos are sweet! Ford is cashing in with the bronco sport pos with all the millennials, city hippie’s. My brother wanted to order several Sasquatch editions for the US forest service but they’re too expensive. They bought more junk dodge trucks as they’re the cheapest setup. All of his K9 handlers hate coming out of tahoes and into dodge crew cabs but he’d rather spend the budget on tactical stuff for them vs the extra cost of reliable suvs.


Mine has the Sasquatch package. I wouldn’t have one any other way. Electronic lockers F/R 4.7 gears. It even has trail turn assist where it locks the brake of one of the rear wheels so you can maneuver tight trails. Basically a cutting brake.


----------



## ElevatorGuy

35s or 37s?


----------



## Goinwheelin

37’s it has a Zone 3” lift on it and wheel spacers.


----------



## 1Alpha1




----------

